# Question for you guys who work on small engines for a living..



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm moving half way across the country this summer and am also looking to change jobs. I presently repair my own small power equipment and have had very good success between what I already know and online help like at this forum. I've thought about taking one of those 'correspondence School' deals to officially learn small engine repair with the goal being to work as a small engine repair person. 

First, is the school a waste of time/money, The tuition for the two schools I saw were between $600 - $700. 

Am I thinking right or wrong here that small engine repair is a decent line of work? I understand starting at the bottom and all that. 

Thanks in advance for your input.

--
Mike N


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I cannot comment on any correspondence courses, as I have not seen them and do not know how comprehensive they might be. Most likely they will cover basic theory, but may not be very specific to any one brand. There is a lot more to repairs then just engine work, if you can find a shop willing to train you may be the best choice.

Best of Luck...


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks 30+... I'm more than aware of what is involved more than 'just engines'. 

So the second part of my question... 

Worthwhile trade to get into or not??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can make a living at it, I have for over 35 years. I am not wealthy by any means, but I can pay my bills.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have been doing sm engine repair for friends, family and word of mouth for many years. My wife says I am obsessed with sm engines as i am either bringing one home or someone is dropping one off and I own 3 riders/push mowers. I do it as a hobby. My training consists of 3yrs of sm engines class in high school, hands on self training and repair manuals.
Just my 2 cents.
Good Luck.
Dean


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I am a retired auto repair tech ( I think that is what they call us now)... I repair small engines at home. like 30year said, you will not get rich but you will always have some work to do.
In the times like this most people will want to repair stuff and not buy new.

Chuck


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest checking local Community Colleges and the Adult Classes held at a lot of High Schools if you want to attend some classes. You can never have too much education but with small engines it's experience, experience, experience the more you do it the more sense it makes. My $.02. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i would like to suggest a trade school. hands on is the best way to go. i understand you have been doing the work but a hands on school might expose you to new engines and parts. also things are starting to change for small engines.. so a school might at least warn ya of the comming fire and brimstone. 
our local tech "college" had 4 classes that totalled around $450 plus the odd book.


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions folks. Agreed, education is good stuff. Once I get moved I'll look into what courses the local colleges offer.


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

Rentahusbend--you and I have a lot in common. My wife says she's surprised I don't bring a trimmer or something to bed--and I guess I do, at least mentally! I'm always working on someones equip--neighbor, friend, customer, of maybe even one pulled out of a dumpster!

My training has all been self taught--would love to have some type of formal training. As equip gets more complicated due to EPA, this may become more important. Working for commercial mowers has taken my work to a whole new level--it's not just gas lines, primer bulbs, fuel filters, and sparkplugs. (Example) Never have changed a clutch on homeowner unit--many on commercial units.

Working on units for money has also changed things--evaluation of defective unit and communication to owner prior to spending a boat load of money is critical. My commercial guys often choose to not have a unit repaired--just too many things wrong and parts and labor add up quickly!


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

i agree with the communication of cost. most time we ask up front what would be an "OK" repair cost. most say around $50. the ones that say $20 we tell them to even get into it and see what is wrong will cost more then that. 
recently one of our commercial guys had an engine go out on a gravely. a big one. 72" cut. but he had been looking for en excuse to get new ones because he didnt really like the gravely. so no new engine. he picked it up and will use it for parts on the ones still running and look into new ones. 
other commercial people seem to not care about price they just want it fixed!

the work seems steady. we have only been open little over a year and we are getting constant work now. before the season is up we might have to hire part time help.


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

*Unlimited Market*

I took the Foley Belsaw course some years ago. It really helped me find work in Golf Course Maintenance equipment mechanics. I also sold the Tecumseh for $2 or 300 bucks.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Deathrite said:


> so no new engine. he picked it up and will use it for parts on the ones still running and look into new ones.


Guess that worked out for the better for you. Which mowers do you sell, and were you able to get him into one?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

GlynnC said:


> Rentahusbend--you and I have a lot in common. My wife says she's surprised I don't bring a trimmer or something to bed--and I guess I do, at least mentally! I'm always working on someones equip--neighbor, friend, customer, of maybe even one pulled out of a dumpster!
> 
> My training has all been self taught--would love to have some type of formal training. As equip gets more complicated due to EPA, this may become more important. Working for commercial mowers has taken my work to a whole new level--it's not just gas lines, primer bulbs, fuel filters, and sparkplugs. (Example) Never have changed a clutch on homeowner unit--many on commercial units.
> 
> Working on units for money has also changed things--evaluation of defective unit and communication to owner prior to spending a boat load of money is critical. My commercial guys often choose to not have a unit repaired--just too many things wrong and parts and labor add up quickly!


Alright, glad I am not the only one. When we are out and about I am looking for small engine items out on the curb. Twords the end of this past winter I went to a neighbors house and asked if they were getting rid of or needed repair on an old Gilson snowblower that had been sitting in the driveway all winter, she said no we just got it. Wife thought it was "Rude". Ticked me off everytime we drove by. Same here on the upgraded traning. Hear ya on the working on them for money. I just had to tell a co-worker that his chainsaw was toast. He understood as it was a mid 80s model. Showed him the piston through the exhaust port, nasty gouges in the piston/ring. There are times I have cut a break on labor if the parts are spendy. One unit needed new front wheels (FWD) almost $70 to replace them (plastic).
Dean


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

newz7151 said:


> Guess that worked out for the better for you. Which mowers do you sell, and were you able to get him into one?


we sell Exmark for commercial and Troy-Bilt for home owners even though Emark has a home owner line, its kinda more then most want to spend for just a small lot. 

not sure if he will get from us. He has a few "friends" in other places that might sell him another POS.  
the good for us was we got some of our room back to fill it up with more mowers.


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Bryanser said:


> I took the Foley Belsaw course some years ago. It really helped me find work in Golf Course Maintenance equipment mechanics. I also sold the Tecumseh for $2 or 300 bucks.


So the Belsaw course sends you a whole engine?


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

if its a tecumseh your really not getting your money's worth.


----------



## Twmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Deathrite said:


> if its a tecumseh your really not getting your money's worth.


True that is...


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Twmaster said:


> True that is...


twmaster when i took the belsaw course back in 89 i was given the 4.0 tecumseh engine

you have to do some figuring have to see how good of geographic area you are in number of competitors etc. locally i do nothing but on the internet i have good days and have bad days in sales so it comes in spirts 

but i am in the process of bankruptcy right now thats why i have decided to give away parts almost on my site under $ 1.00 a item my attorney told me i can do anything with the inventory before i sign the papers after i sign the papers the inventory that is current up to date still on the market will belong to the court at that time 

so that is why im being able to sell $ 1.00 items when they run over 5.00 each or more gives me a chance to help a consumer out etc, 

even dealers have been ordering parts from me makes a good thing in a way 

hope you do good if you decide to go in this field 



after bankruptcy is over i plan on going back into this same field to do just online stuff e commerce the issue there is being able to be known and seen by viewers and search engines that is what the challenge is on the net 

but i know there are tons of older equipment out there still that people have so im going to take a chance to sell parts for that older equipment even if the manufacture dont make it anymore i believe in american made products 

its good when you look a t a item and it says made in usa on it 

very seldom see that anymore 

calvin


----------

